# homemade coin/money/makeup/treat bags



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

yep it's been a while. here i am sharing some things i've been working on lately. hope you guys like it  i call it DreamChii PouChii





































these 2 were made especially for custom orders.
i only got a little bit left of these chihuahua ones which i cant find to order anymore.
i got plenty of other cute patterns laying around, let me know if you're interested~~ :albino:


----------



## vicsta55 (Apr 20, 2011)

Adorable and very handy!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

vicsta55 said:


> Adorable and very handy!


thanks so much


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

your sewing skills have really come a long way! fantastic job!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Jerry'sMom said:


> your sewing skills have really come a long way! fantastic job!


hey you! its been a while  thanks for the compliment! ive worked hard at it :daisy:


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

these are so cute...how much are they?


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

i'd like to order one. email or pm me with info


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

SUPER cute! 
Great job!


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Those are really cute!:love5: Too bad you can't get more of that chihuahua material.:foxes15: I wish they made more materials with chihuahuas on them! Keep up the good work with your sewing!!!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

appleblossom said:


> these are so cute...how much are they?


hey apple robot  prices vary by size. the ones shown here are 6.5 x 4.5 which are $20 free shipping. if u want bigger i'll get u the price for it



elaina said:


> i'd like to order one. email or pm me with info


will do 



~LS~ said:


> SUPER cute!
> Great job!


thanks so mucch!



Pookypeds said:


> Those are really cute!:love5: Too bad you can't get more of that chihuahua material.:foxes15: I wish they made more materials with chihuahuas on them! Keep up the good work with your sewing!!!


i know! im bummed...i hope it comes soon. they only had 18 yards left in stock the day i ordered them  its very hard to find breed specific prints at all!~ thank u shelly!


----------



## RandomMusing (Aug 27, 2011)

Really cute, I love the black one. Those would be perfect to keep treats in my purse!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

RandomMusing said:


> Really cute, I love the black one. Those would be perfect to keep treats in my purse!



thank u! let me know if you're interested


----------

